# TOC – The Original Cushion



## fordsnake

Its interesting to view the plethora of transformations the bicycle has gone through to smooth out the rocky roads of the 1800s and the earlier 1900’s. A time when most American roads were dirt and muddy, connecting to the paved cobbled streets of  the major cities. The smooth asphalt roads didn’t come about until the auto age. 

There was surge of ideas from inventors for the bike to navigate and maneuver the jarring roads; from cushioned and pneumatic tires, to spring and suspension saddles.  

One of the earliest suspensions was an idea from Charles L. Travis, patented July 21, 1896. This device was merely a compressed spring behind the seat post.






Mr. Travis continued to perfect his design...and a few months later he had employed compressed air with his spring mechanism.


----------



## fordsnake

The Travis monoshock patent was quickly acquired by the Hygienic Wheel Company. The cushion was featured on several high-grade bikes.

















One of the earliest adopter and an advocate of the cushion bike was George Pierce, he was an evangelist for the manufacturer Hygienic Wheel Co., and praised them whenever asked.


----------



## fordsnake

Another unique design patent from C.L. Travis was the sandwich leaf spring behind the bottom bracket…it coupled the bracket and the rear fork stay allowing the frame to forgive when riding bumpy roads. 









The Travis shock absorber and sandwich spring was acquired by the Hygienic Wheel Company.


----------



## fordsnake

The Hygienic Wheel Co., combination of both spring designs was showcased on several high-grade bikes. This Miami Cycle, Flying Merkel featured both designs.






The Hygienic Wheel Co. was the largest manufacturer of the cushion suspension, they supplied nearly all of the bike makers. 






There were a few copycats that attempted to slice a piece of the pie, infringing on the Travis design. 











 The Hygienic Wheel Company eventually became the leader and at the forefront of cushion bikes.


----------



## fordsnake

Hygienic’s biggest competitor was the Regas Co. owned and operated by J.H.Sager, the founder of the Sager gears, saddles and suspensions (Regas is Sager spelled backwards) 













Sager was fascinated by the spring suspension and developed many patent designs for the bicycles, motorcycle and the automobile.







In Nov.25 1902, Sager was granted a patent for a clever idea called the “Hinge” a pivot bracket, this reduced the rigidity of the steel frame and allowed the bike more flexibility over the road. 









 Fauber began producing the Sager Hinge Bracket.


----------



## fordsnake

James H. Sager had a penchant for spring suspensions…but no where can I find a patent for a Sager mono-shock behind the seat post? 




Note this Sager Gear mono-shock has no Patent number...it reads Patent Pending! Which leads me to conjecture that perhaps Sager ripped off the Hygienic patent?






Then I discovered this tidbit, that in 1903 Sager was no longer in business.









Look who Sager sells his name and patents to!mono-shock





From the above article, Sager Gear sells the kit & caboodle to George Pierce. It appears that Pierce had a controlling interest in the operation of Hygienic, hence him turning over the Sager deal to Hygienic. Remember George Pierce was enamored with the cushion spring. He was one of the first bike manufacturer to offer the cushion shock and purchased exclusively from Hygienic.  George was very business savvy, so is it conceivable that Pierce buys Sager, the name and the patents, so that he could control and monopolized the cushion arena...he allowes Hygienic to continue offering the cushioned shock...but he (Pierce) manufactures and introduces the Sager mono-shock, because Sager was an optimal company and had become synonymous with bicycle fittings, i.e., gears and saddles!  This way his competition would unknowingly buy product from Hygienic, thinking they're buying a Sager. And of course Pierce not to be outdone, stamped the Pierce name on the cushion shocks for his bikes. Note the photo below it's a Pierce Hygienic cushion with patents #'s, looks exactly like the Sager that has no patents


----------



## fordsnake

Of course the conclusion of whether Pierce produced Sager is only conjecture...it's a brilliant business strategy, and I wouldn't put it pass these bicycle moguls, if it did occur? If anyone has any information that contradicts my speculation please share...I'm still investigating it.


----------



## catfish

You! Have way too much free time...... Thanks for doing all the research! Very cool info.


----------



## catfish

Don't forget about the front of the bike......


----------



## fordsnake

I haven't forgot about the front end...it just takes time to pull it together.  I should have a compilation this weekend.


----------



## catfish

fordsnake said:


> I haven't forgot about the front end...it just takes time to pull it together.  I should have a compilation this weekend.




Cool! Looking forward to the info.


----------



## rustyspoke66

Wow! Thanks. This is the greatest.


----------



## chitown

Superb work! 

thanks for sharing.


----------



## Wcben

Outstanding research Carlton!  The one difference I see at first between the Hygeinic and the Sager is that the Hygeinic top section looks to have a cap that's pinned to the main cover whereas the Sager seems to have been made as a single piece.  Also, the Sager was a dual spring, one inside of the other.... Cool to know the histories, I would think that Sager probably made theirs for awhile before the sale.... Further helps to solidify that my Racycle is a 1903!!

Thanks for the research!!


----------



## filmonger

*Just Jazz*

Man-o-man Carlton - you are a gem! This is sooooo fantastic, informative & very helpful to us all. I have one question though - where did you find the image of the Warwick? I have one and could only find info on her in old wheelman trade rags of the day in the US archives.


----------



## 37fleetwood

just thought this might be the place to put these...


----------



## fordsnake

Scott, what a gem...love the pedals in pic #3.


----------



## fordsnake

Looking for the outside "Hygienic" springer dustcover? I'm willing to buy the entire rear fork and springer?  

Let me know what you have, email me at fordsnake@yahoo.com


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi

*WOW! Lucky you!*


----------



## fat tire trader

I'm working on a 1901 Columbia Cushion Chainless. Was it the first year for Columbia to have the cushion?


----------



## Wcben

Hey Carleton / all, I recently helped identify a Racycle cushion that has a "Double Flexible" cushion from the Hygenic Wheel Company.... Take a look!


----------



## Wheeled Relics

Pierce Cushion 1903 - 1904:

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?71403-Pierce-1903-1904


----------



## fordsnake

Wcben said:


> Hey Carleton / all, I recently helped identify a Racycle cushion that has a "Double Flexible" cushion from the Hygenic Wheel Company.... Take a look!
> 
> View attachment 169420




The Double Flexible was a Sager design. (read the above post- #6) Sager sold the company to Geo. Pierce in late 1903. Geo Pierce was an early adopter of the "cushion" bicycle, and contracted the Hygenic Wheel Co as the manufacture of all his early bikes. So enamored with the "cushioned" concept he purchased the Sager cushion and its patents, then relinquished all rights to the Hygenic Wheel Co. Pierce later acquired and stamped his name on the mono shock shell. Your image looks like a transitional shock, from the Hygenic Wheel Co's name stamped before the Pierce name?


----------



## Wcben

Yes, I knew that, it's my Sager double flexible that you used the image of.  What I was trying to help you illustrate was that the  Racycle cushion pictured in post 21 above is a double flexible made by the Hygenic Wheel Company, obviously after the buyout of Sager!

There does seem to be a distinct difference in the build of the two main systems discussed, (The Hygenic and the Double Flexible), it appears the Hygenic top section was pinned together with the very top being a separate piece from the main tube whereas the Double Flexible has no visible joint.  Also, the Hygenic looks to have a single spring and uses the top of the frames rear "fork" as the bottom half of the cushion while the Double Flexible has two springs (one inside the other) and, the cushion can be removed assembled from the rear "fork" of the frame.....just a few details I find interesting...


----------



## Andrew Gorman

Excellent research, fordsnake! As the British Veteran Cycle Club puts it, "Riding, researching, restoring".  There was an earlier period when suspensions were the shizznit, ca. 1890 when all of a sudden the vibration damping of a 50" diameter wheel went away and all of the bumps were a shock to the system.


----------



## fordsnake

Wcben said:


> Yes, I knew that, it's my Sager double flexible that you used the image of.  What I was trying to help you illustrate was that the  Racycle cushion pictured in post 21 above is a double flexible made by the Hygenic Wheel Company, obviously after the buyout of Sager!
> 
> There does seem to be a distinct difference in the build of the two main systems discussed, (The Hygenic and the Double Flexible), it appears the Hygenic top section was pinned together with the very top being a separate piece from the main tube whereas the Double Flexible has no visible joint.  Also, the Hygenic looks to have a single spring and uses the top of the frames rear "fork" as the bottom half of the cushion while the Double Flexible has two springs (one inside the other) and, the cushion can be removed assembled from the rear "fork" of the frame.....just a few details I find interesting...




I don't disagree…two distinct directions! For a patent to be granted, the idea cannot replicate another or infringe on another idea. The Sager patent followed the footprint of the Hygenic Wheel Co. but different. Consequently, both patents were purchased by the Geo. Pierce and under his company's umbrella.


----------



## Wheeled Relics

1896



Makes rough roads smooth...


----------



## wasp3245

Hello fordsnake 

Outstanding research into the world of suspension ..thank you for all the great information . I noticed that Warwick was one the earliest users of the  cushioning . Warwick used cushioning when they first set up shop in America in 1888  for production 1889. Please see link to Wheelmen thread covering the earlier Warwick "cushion " rides .
http://www.thewheelmen.org/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=7337View attachment 205833View attachment 205834

Cheers Carey


----------



## Wheeled Relics

"Warwick" is referenced in this (1896) article as a company interested in using the Hygienic cushion "invention" referenced in this thread. Researching the "Original" Hygienic cushion frame references; so far I find Warwick, Richmond & Spalding (1896) of which Warwick seems to be the first company using the Hygienic Wheel Co. invention.

"Makes Rough Roads Smooth" 
'The Wheel' 1896 
Left Column, 6th Paragraph


----------



## fordsnake

wasp3245 said:


> Hello fordsnake
> 
> Outstanding research into the world of suspension ..thank you for all the great information . I noticed that Warwick was one the earliest users of the  cushioning . Warwick used cushioning when they first set up shop in America in 1888  for production 1889. Please see link to Wheelmen thread covering the earlier Warwick "cushion " rides .
> http://www.thewheelmen.org/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=7337View attachment 205833View attachment 205834
> 
> Cheers Carey




Carey, thanks for sharing the information on the Warwick Mfg., anything pre-1895 is outside of my wheel house. It's this kind of enlightening information from fellow members and brethren Wheelmen members that help to connect the dots.


----------



## Wheeled Relics

1891 "Union" (pre-hygienic)





*photo courtesy of W.P. Branche

In looking backwards from 1896 through literature of the era, the predominant advertisements in 1888 were Ordinary, tricycle variations and the Star type Ordinary w/ large main wheel & small front wheel; by 1889-90 the predominant ads transition from the ordinary to a plethora of configurations between the cross and diamond frame geometry of the safety. Besides the invention of the pneumatic tire itself, an evolution of suspension concepts occurred up to the invention of the cushion frame. We see a succession of saddle springs, frame designs and mechanisms engineered to dampen and eliminate the transmission of vibration through the frame and into the riders body. In some cases a mere practical assembly of these parts still resembled a utilitarian tool, but lacked functionality. In a few designs, the sum of the parts, mechanically embodied a value greater than the sum of its individual parts. The riders direct experience of the Industrial Revolution, ending the Bone Shaker era with a Transportation Renaissance. 

By 1889 the Victor suspension was making its debut.





in 1890 Warwick was releasing it's first semi symmetrical diamond frame, and the Eclipse safety offered a high arched bow spring frame design exploited by earlier high wheelers and similar to prewar cruisers 40 years later, with a C shaped suspension fork similar in design to the Victor.





By 1891 we see the Union, another unique suspended frame design of the period. Each of these unique suspension frames were designed in an effort to dampen the transmission of vibration created by riding smaller hard tired wheels on less than ideal riding surfaces. 





One of many ideas leading up to the invention of the mono-shock.

1892


----------



## mike cates

Thought you would like to see my rare  LOZIER & YOST sprung fork hard tire safety. 
Also a photo of a WARWICK "PERFECTION" hard tire safety I have for sale (see SELL-TRADE on the CABE FORUM for more details and photos on the WARWICK "PERFECTION").
Mike Cates, CA.
(760) 473-6201


----------



## Wheeled Relics

*Outing 1897 "Machines in Detail"*

Outing Magazine 1897 




Good Roads 1897


----------



## Wheeled Relics

*when roads were rough...*

"Good Roads" 1895


----------



## walter branche

*1891 new mail*

telescopic springer front end


----------



## dfa242

Page 21 of the 1904 Miami Catalog.


----------



## hoofhearted

Wheeled Relics said:


> Outing Magazine 1897





*Am somewhat embarrassed to say I don't understand the lower, seat-tube curve - benefit (?)*


......... patric












============================
============================


----------



## Wheeled Relics

Spalding Bicycle - Hygienic Cushion Frame (1897)




An interesting view of the 'Spalding Cushion Frame'. Notice (1) that the rear drop-outs are different from 'The Spalding' Model No. 524, (2) the unusual left crank arm which is secured by a set nut, eliminating the use of crank pins and sprocket keys, and (3) the anatomical seat





This text describes the 'Spalding Cushion Frame' which was referred to as the 'Hygienic Frame', manufactured by Spalding-Lamb under a non-exclusive license of the patent held by Hygienic Wheel Co. This Cushion Frame could be ordered on any gents model for an up-charge of $10.00. Tire size for this frame was limited to 1 3/4 or smaller.


----------



## Wheeled Relics

*"The Wheel" 1896*


----------



## Wheeled Relics

Richmond Cushion Frame


----------



## Wheeled Relics




----------



## Wheeled Relics

c1900 ad


----------



## Wheeled Relics

my 1897 ACME "Stormer" cushion frame


----------



## Wheeled Relics

*1896 Warwick Cushion Frame*

my 1896 Warwick Cushion Frame; I believe first year of production.


----------



## KevinsBikes

This Cleveland also has a Hygienic Cushion Frame rear shock, but the frame itself has a shock within the tubular frame directly above the BB.


----------



## filmonger

Dam - this is one cool Bike!


----------



## Motoguzzipaul

E R Thomas also used them on his Motorcycle's


----------



## sarmisluters

Cool stuff !


----------

